# PROM & CRP levels



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi I'm wondering if anyone can shed some light in my situation.
I'm 36 weeks today. 
12 days ago I was admitted to hospital. I had two grand mal seizures (I'm epileptic) the first in 6 years.
It appears my waters went when I had the 1st seizure.
I was scanned and they found only 3.1 afi.
I was realeased from hospital (with antibiotics) I went back for a scan 4 days after the first and the afi was 6.8.
That was last Monday. My next scan isn't until Monday 29th.
My fundal Height has been the same since 31 weeks.
And I have had a crp level of 18 for the last 10 days.
Not Alot is being explained to me.
My epilepsy consultant is againste giving birth vaginally since the two grand mals.
I'm fine with a c section, what ever is safest for me and bsbys
The maternity day care I go to just keep telling me they want me to get to 37-38 weeks, which I understand, but I'm worried that he's not in the right place in my tummy any more. And I feel like I'm being kept out of the loop.
Am I worrying about nothing


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult with different hospital policies. I think in my unit we would have delivered you by now with your history, and the crp is fairly high. How often are they doing the crp? Have they asked you to check your temperature? It might be worth trying to speak to your consultant tomorrow and just see what they say. They may have different cut off levels for concern with crp. Have they done any growth scans? I think you have every right to be in the loop, you have every right to question what is being or not being done for you,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

I got to day care every 3 days
The do a trace on baby which always (to me) looks fine.
They take blood, do bp and temp. Bp
Has been nice & low all thru pregnancy.temp I think I always good to? Known to go slightly low.

I have no direct contact with my cons. My next appointment is a week today and so is my next scan.

I have a house visit with my proper midwife today, I'm going to bring it all up with her and see if maybe she could get hold of my consoltant 

Thankyou for replying 

Means so much

X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How did it go?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

My midwife came over today who has been really good.
She called in to get my blood results from Sunday and the crp had gone down to 15, and despite thr midwife in day care measuring my bump as 34 (which it had been since 31 weeks) my midwife measured me at 37 weeks.

She also told me it normal not to get another scan for two weeks. 

So she put my mind at test a bit.

But I do still worry baby may not be in the best place anymore.

I can't see my consoltant till Monday.

So not much I can do til then.

Thankyou for your help


----------

